# Uber Insurance conversation I had with them... thought it would be useful



## Simon

- Please type your reply above this line -##

Your request (17568941) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.

*Bo* (Uber)

Jan 11 11:10

I will relay your suggestion to my team. Thank you.

Jan 08 11:23

It would be better for all if Uber just had a comprehensive policy. Thanks.

Sent via the Samsung GALAXY S® 5, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone

-------- Original message --------

*Bo* (Uber)

Jan 08 10:25

The insurance that we provide is only for third party liability.

So your insurance is responsible for you and your vehicle.

Jan 07 11:17

So to clarify

If I am hit while on App during a trip your insurance would not cover my vehicle damage nor my medical bills. But it will cover my passengers and damage caused by my vehicle. So as far as damage to my car or myself I'm on the hook for said liability.( FYI I have full coverage on my car plus health insurance through my full time job.)

You do realize that no personal insurance coverage would pay a claim. They would most likely drop the coverage.

Please confirm.

Sent via the Samsung GALAXY S® 5, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone

-------- Original message --------

*Bo* (Uber)

Jan 07 10:07

Hi

For more information on how insurance works, please read below. Let me know if you have any other questions.

On top of your personal insurance policy, all partners using uberX in CT are backed by our corporate insurance policy, up to $1 million/incident. This covers uberX drivers' liability while they are providing transportation requested through the Uber app. You can read more about our insurance coverage and find a link to our policy here:http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsuranceNJRINC

The corporate insurance policy would apply to cover your liability only -- in other words, damages/injuries to other people and other people's cars, not your own -- in the event of an accident, if your personal insurance did not apply. It would cover damages to others' cars caused by your liability, but not to your own car. We recommend that you find a personal collision policy that will apply.

Only personal (not commercial) insurance is required. We hope this helps to clarify.

Jan 06 13:07

Thanks Rajan

*Rajan at uber* (Uber)

Jan 06 13:06

Hi

Thanks for writing in. In the event of an accident please write in to let us know so that we can follow up appropriately.

I'm escalating this email to a manager so we can help you as soon as possible. Please keep an eye out for a response!

Best,

Rajan

*Uber Support*

uber.com  | facebook.com/uber | UBER

Jan 06 12:57

Thanks for the response however is James River the primary while on a trip?

Please email me the driver procedure should an accident occurs.

*Rajan at uber* (Uber)

Jan 06 12:55

Hi

Thanks for writing in! You can learn more about Rasier's ridesharing insurance policyhere.

Though the Rasier policy will act as primary insurance while you are using the Uber app, remember that all Uber partners must also have personal auto insurance.

Let me know if I can help with anything else.

Rajan

*Uber Support*

uber.com  | facebook.com/uber | UBER

Jan 06 12:39

Hello

I am confused on how the insurance you provide works.

If I am in an accident while on a trip I am under the assumption that your insurance will cover with a $1000 deductible. (I do carry equivalent full coverage insurance on my vehicle) . My assumption on the procedure is to contact uber first get a claim number then proceed with the claim.

Please clarify thanks.

Sent via the Samsung GALAXY S® 5, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone

This email is a service from Uber.
Message-Id:032G2X8E_54b2caac847a3_19363fa8ecccd3f853205b_sprutTicket-Id:17568941


----------



## UberHammer

Yep... just what I suspected. The supposed Uber provided collision insurance with a $1000 deductible if the driver has personal collision insurance that denies the claim is a lie.

Uber lies. What else is new.


----------



## Tx rides

I like how they say "while you are using the app" which is misleading. Drivers are "using the app" when trolling before accepting ping, but Uber's policy is NOT primary during that phase. That's been a MAJOR point of contention, leading to new laws in several states. Additionally, they KNOW that all major insurance companies have (and are enforcing) livery exclusions. God this company is despicable. There is a special place in hell for its executives, and I hope some of you who have been screwed get to drive them to that drop off-at 50x surge fares!!!!!!


----------



## Simon

I'm just glad I have full understanding of it.... more drivers need to know that Uber covers everything with that policy except the driver.


----------



## The Kid

$50,000/$100,000/$25,000 of contingent coverage between trips.** During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage. However the driver is also backed by an additional policy that covers driver liability for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and up to $25,000 for property damage. This policy is contingent to a driver's personal insurance policy, meaning it will only pay if the personal auto insurance completely declines or pays zero. This policy meets or exceeds the requirements for 3rd party liability insurance in every state in the U.S.
So if I call Farmers and tell them I just dropped a PAX and ended trip when I accidentally hit the car in front of me, Uber says they will cover me. Can I use this statement in court when they don't and other driver sues me?


----------



## Simon

They will cover what you did.. but not your car damage.


----------



## IndyDriver

This is definitely an eye-opener. How can they get away with posting that they offer contingent collision/comprehensive on their blog, then telling drivers that is not actually the case when questioned directly?


----------



## Sydney Uber

IndyDriver said:


> This is definitely an eye-opener. How can they get away with posting that they offer contingent collision/comprehensive on their blog, then telling drivers that is not actually the case when questioned directly?


Uber is a Technology company.

What they facilitate transcends the need to apply any established business standards, consumer or worker protections.

Technology allows the circumventing of laws at many levels. All UBERX Drivers are willing to subscribe to Uber's unlicensed ********** service. UberX drivers are then are somehow upset that they are exposed to huge legal costs if involved in accidents.

Take out commercial "hire and reward" insurance if you dont like the idea of being sued. Let the hopeless transport enforcement agencies catch you if they can, plenty of gypsy cabs have been doing that for years before Uber, just look at the 100s of Craigslist ads for them in each city.


----------



## lu181

So if in a accident they will not fix your car and you will have to pay a thousand dollars so that they cover the Customer and anyone else's car or property involved. Then you will have to pay deductible on your own insurance to cover your car but most likely they will drop u . Again Customer and uber protected drivers screwed


----------



## Tx rides

The Kid said:


> $50,000/$100,000/$25,000 of contingent coverage between trips.** During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage. However the driver is also backed by an additional policy that covers driver liability for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and up to $25,000 for property damage. This policy is contingent to a driver's personal insurance policy, meaning it will only pay if the personal auto insurance completely declines or pays zero. This policy meets or exceeds the requirements for 3rd party liability insurance in every state in the U.S.
> So if I call Farmers and tell them I just dropped a PAX and ended trip when I accidentally hit the car in front of me, Uber says they will cover me. Can I use this statement in court when they don't and other driver sues me?


More importantly, can you absorb the damages done when your insurance company cancels your policy because you were driving commercially? even if you can cover your property damage, being uninsurable can be very devastating.


----------



## Bart McCoy

why people keep changing things
Uber will cover you if you pay the $1,000 and u have full coverage personally
lets cut these nonsense posts out

plus forget all about Uber insurance
hybrid insurance is spreading very rapidly
get one of those and you dont have to make sob story insurance posts anymore, it getting old. we already know about the current insurance gaps


----------



## Tx rides

Bart McCoy said:


> why people keep changing things
> Uber will cover you if you pay the $1,000 and u have full coverage personally
> lets cut these nonsense posts out
> 
> plus forget all about Uber insurance
> hybrid insurance is spreading very rapidly
> get one of those and you dont have to make sob story insurance posts anymore, it getting old. we already know about the current insurance gaps


It is not nonsense to someone who is seeking knowledge before they sign on for such risks. Obviously many people do not fully understand the gap, or they would not be surprised to learn that their insurance may get dropped.
The truth is: if your personal policy has a livery exclusion, you do not have a valid primary policy in the first place!!!I, for one, will continue to tell new drivers that when they post questions in this forum. They deserve to know the truth. What they do with it is their own choice.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Tx rides said:


> It is not nonsense to someone who is seeking knowledge before they sign on for such risks. Obviously many people do not fully understand the gap, or they would not be surprised to learn that their insurance may get dropped.
> The truth is: if your personal policy has a livery exclusion, you do not have a valid primary policy in the first place!!!I, for one, will continue to tell new drivers that when they post questions in this forum. They deserve to know the truth. What they do with it is their own choice.


if you dont understand you ask, not post wrong info, just to confused other who already know the deal
nothing wrong with knowing the truth, just dont post wrong info
i already said it common knowledge about the insurance gap


----------



## Tx rides

Bart McCoy said:


> if you dont understand you ask, not post wrong info, just to confused other who already know the deal
> nothing wrong with knowing the truth, just dont post wrong info
> i already said it common knowledge about the insurance gap


Sorry, I may have missed an incorrect statement. I thought you were responding to comments about the lack of coverage.

Sadly, I don't think it is common knowledge. I still read stories, interviews, various postings on various social forums, where drivers are surprised that their insurance company canceled them.The older I get, and the more social forums I observe, the more convinced I am that we have become a nation of deaf, dumb, and blind. I fear I am being followed by a generation of many people who are accustomed to theIr parents, or the government stepping in and righting every wrong if bad choices are made, so they don't even know HOW to make informed decisions, nor do they feel the need to. It all started with mandatory bicycle helmets and soft landings on playgrounds


----------



## Bart McCoy

DenverDiane said:


> Bart - the truth is that if, like 95%+ of current Uber drivers out there, your insurance prohibits commercial use of your vehicle then you neither your insurance NOR UBER will cover damage to your vehicle. (I went and purchased from one of the two companies out there who have a share-ride rider) . Your only recourse in that case would be to go to court and sue for damages. Of course if the accident was your fault or partially your fault then you might not be able to recover much at all.
> 
> Your vehicle could be totaled and Uber will not cover it is my understanding - the policy ONLY protects you from being sued by others for damages.
> Furthermore if you become disabled due to the accident you will receive NO workman's comp.
> Any driver should know that up front.


so basically you saying Uber has never paid for any uber drives car?
see , you're wrong already then


----------



## Sydney Uber

lu181 said:


> So if in a accident they will not fix your car and you will have to pay a thousand dollars so that they cover the Customer and anyone else's car or property involved. Then you will have to pay deductible on your own insurance to cover your car but most likely they will drop u . Again Customer and uber protected drivers screwed


Uber is screwing with your ability to secure insurance in the future. If you DO make a claim against your personal insurance for damages to your car (as advised by Uber to do in the first instance), then beware what occurrs next.

RING AND ASK YOUR INSURER!!! YOU REALLY NEED TO KNOW!!!


----------



## Tx rides

DenverDiane said:


> Bart - the truth is that if, like 95%+ of current Uber drivers out there, your insurance prohibits commercial use of your vehicle then you neither your insurance NOR UBER will cover damage to your vehicle. (I went and purchased from one of the two companies out there who have a share-ride rider) . Your only recourse in that case would be to go to court and sue for damages. Of course if the accident was your fault or partially your fault then you might not be able to recover much at all.
> 
> Your vehicle could be totaled and Uber will not cover it is my understanding - the policy ONLY protects you from being sued by others for damages.
> Furthermore if you become disabled due to the accident you will receive NO workman's comp.
> Any driver should know that up front.





Bart McCoy said:


> so basically you saying Uber has never paid for any uber drives car?
> see , you're wrong already then


Their "contingency" collision covers damages with a hefty deductible - DURING a trip only, and AFTER you claim against your personal insurance, which will get denied, and likely result in cancellation, or at least refusal for renewal. If you are in trolling "app on" phase, you are toast. There is NO comprehensive/collision, even 'contingent' during app-on, pre/post trip.

Uber states "As a practical matter, the vast majority of personal insurance policies cover this [app on] period either by the plain terms of the insurance policy, or due to the insurance requirements set by state" on their website. This is (in simple terms) a *BIG FAT LIE. *Geico, e-surance, Allstate, State Farm, Travelers et al - they have all officially contradicted this, yet Uber continues to make this statement.


----------



## Tx rides

Some more plain English for those who have doubts: http://rafraser.com/lyft-uber-ridesharing-insurance-fraud


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tx rides said:


> Their "contingency" collision covers damages with a hefty deductible - DURING a trip only, and AFTER you claim against your personal insurance, which will get denied, and likely result in cancellation, or at least refusal for renewal. If you are in trolling "app on" phase, you are toast. There is NO comprehensive/collision, even 'contingent' during app-on, pre/post trip.
> 
> Uber states "As a practical matter, the vast majority of personal insurance policies cover this [app on] period either by the plain terms of the insurance policy, or due to the insurance requirements set by state" on their website. This is (in simple terms) a *BIG FAT LIE. *Geico, e-surance, Allstate, State Farm, Travelers et al - they have all officially contradicted this, yet Uber continues to make this statement.


just out of curiosity if I had an accident while I'm driving around with the app on but no passenger unless I'm unconscious or incapacitated why would I not immediately turn it off and never mention it


----------



## Tx rides

Fuzzyelvis said:


> just out of curiosity if I had an accident while I'm driving around with the app on but no passenger unless I'm unconscious or incapacitated why would I not immediately turn it off and never mention it


I don't know, fuzzy. I can't answer for your ethical or financial decisions. The fact of the matter is, if your policy says the vehicle they are covering is not to be used for livery purposes, and you do so anyway, you have effectively invalidated the coverage in the first place, before you even have an accident. Aside from wanting fair and equal regulations in my city, I don't really care if you decide to invalidate your contract with an insurance company. If you pull away from dropping off a pax, and crash in to me, odds are I will learn that you were driving for uber, and your insurance company will learn the same. 
If they ask, and you deny it, you can be charged with fraud. Either way, Our vehicles are fully covered, so my insurance company is coming after you to collect.

If the only way this company can thrive is by deceiving new/naive drivers and the public, or worse, depend on knowledgeable drivers who are willing to commit fraud, they deserve to be shut down just like any other multi level con.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

I have questions. So Ubers policy will cover others that are involved in the accident I mean the other persons car, medical bills etc and the riders in my car? but it will not cover me and my car?


----------



## Just_in

Fuzzyelvis said:


> just out of curiosity if I had an accident while I'm driving around with the app on but no passenger unless I'm unconscious or incapacitated why would I not immediately turn it off and never mention it


What happens if you have Uber Trade Dress or Lyft Pink Mustache. The other party notices it. They are on the phone with their insurance company saying someone with a pink mustache on there front grill just nailed them in a accident?


----------



## Tx rides

Monica rodriguez said:


> I have questions. So Ubers policy will cover others that are involved in the accident I mean the other persons car, medical bills etc and the riders in my car? but it will not cover me and my car?


Right - liability only - during "trip". Liability only pre/post trip CONTINGENT on personal.

Some highlights from their own page:

_1) $1 million of* liability* coverage per incident. Uber holds a commercial insurance policy with $1 million of coverage per incident. *Drivers' liability to third parties *is covered from the moment a driver accepts a trip to its conclusion._

_2) $50,000 of contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.* *If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance* this policy covers physical damage* to that vehicle *that occurs during a trip, for any reason_ _*--> (and again, your personal policy will likely be null & void)*_

_3) During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage. 
*--> (Patently false - ask your insurance provider about this!!!) *
However the driver is also backed by an additional policy that covers *driver liability* for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and up to $25,000 for property damage. This policy is contingent to a driver's personal insurance policy, meaning it will only pay if the personal auto insurance completely declines or pays zero. This policy meets or exceeds the requirements for 3rd party liability insurance in every state in the U.S._

_4) $1 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage per incident_ --> *( So those who continue to drive with no commercial policy should just hope they get hit by an uninsured motorist, as that is the only way your bodily injuries will be covered by Uber :-( )

-----------*
EDIT-when I make a mistake, I own up:
Although the quoted comments were correct, and I clearly recognized vehicle damage coverage during trip, I did err in first comment as I was really focusing on medical Bills when I started to type so I will correct that lead in:

Right - liability only (_medical_) And collision/comprehensive (_vehicle only-contingent on personal _) during "trip".

Liability only pre/post trip CONTINGENT on personal.


----------



## Tx rides

DenverDiane said:


> Uber does *not provide a collision insurance *for the driver''s car *for the period when you are not matched with a driver *but *DO* have your Uber driver app on. During that time 90% of Uber drivers will be denied coverage from their own insurance as well due to the commercial activities exclusion.
> My last post did not make that clear - my apologies for that.
> 
> Since 50-75% of our time is spent NOT driving but waiting for rides with the app on then for _that majority of the time we do not have collision coverage._
> 
> This is spelled out quite clearly by a recent Forbes article :
> "_And none of them offers collision insurance for the time when a driver has the app on but hasn't accepted a ride request yet - the pesky "gap." If drivers get in an accident during that period, their personal insurer could easily deny the claim if they consider it commercial activity, and the driver would be stuck paying for car repairs_."
> 
> (I'm too new to the forum to make links but if you google the above words you can easily find the article)


The "trolling" phase can often be the riskiest for cab service, which Uber is, especially during peak events, bar closings, etc. This is when drunks walk in front of vehicles, or are driving on the same streets; drivers are distracted seeking safe parking, or monitoring phone apps/gps, etc. This is also a stressful period for new drivers, especially when a company like Uber does not require geographical knowledge of the areas, and insurance companies have long been aware of these risks, which existed long before Uber showed up.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Tx rides said:


> Right - liability only - during "trip". Liability only pre/post trip CONTINGENT on personal.
> 
> Some highlights from their own page:
> 
> _1) $1 million of* liability* coverage per incident. Uber holds a commercial insurance policy with $1 million of coverage per incident. *Drivers' liability to third parties *is covered from the moment a driver accepts a trip to its conclusion._
> 
> _2) $50,000 of contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.* *If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance* this policy covers physical damage* to that vehicle *that occurs during a trip, for any reason_ _*--> (and again, your personal policy will likely be null & void)*_
> 
> _3) During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage.
> *--> (Patently false - ask your insurance provider about this!!!) *
> However the driver is also backed by an additional policy that covers *driver liability* for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and up to $25,000 for property damage. This policy is contingent to a driver's personal insurance policy, meaning it will only pay if the personal auto insurance completely declines or pays zero. This policy meets or exceeds the requirements for 3rd party liability insurance in every state in the U.S._
> 
> _4) $1 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage per incident_ --> *( So those who continue to drive with no commercial policy should just hope they get hit by an uninsured motorist, as that is the only way your bodily injuries will be covered by Uber :-( )*


Thank you. This made things clear for me. Im one of those dumb people that know nothing about insurance. The fact that Uber advertises its insurance policy and then it would not cover us but only third parties is ridiculous since our personal policy wont either!


----------



## Just_in

DenverDiane said:


> Uber DOES cover your own car for collision


They Do? I thought just by reading the policy it was strictly liability only. The Uber insurance cover's the other party, passengers in your car.


----------



## Tx rides

Monica rodriguez said:


> Thank you. This made things clear for me. Im one of those dumb people that know nothing about insurance. The fact that Uber advertises its insurance policy and then it would not cover us but only third parties is ridiculous since our personal policy wont either!


You're not dumb, or you wouldn't be seeking information!  Your business partner has been intentionally misleading. I know, for a fact, that they have been advised that their insurance statements are incorrect, there were many lengthy sessions in Austin, and Uber, along with insurance reps were in these talks. They continued to use the "rideshare" term, painting this image of benevolent souls just wanting to take a few drunks home to keep Austin's streets safe, which misled many of those involved in creating the regulations. I am not saying that some drivers don't just come out to take drunks home, but we all know that was not the end goal. I hope you continue to seek the info needed to protect yourself, Monica. Be safe !


----------



## Tx rides

DenverDiane said:


> They do.
> Google up " Eliminating Ridesharing Insurance Ambiguity"
> _"We have also added contingent comprehensive and collision insurance during trips, up to $50,000/incident with a $1,000 deductible."_
> 
> Again - this coverage does *not* apply if you don't have a pax in the car or are not enroute to an accepted ride


And still requires that you file on personal *first*. That is what has tripped up several drivers.


----------



## Tx rides

DenverDiane said:


> Ummm wrong.
> Uber DOES cover your own car for collision (less a 1K deductible) *during* the trip and *enroute* to the pax.
> The *only* time your own car is not covered is when you have the app on and have not accepted a ride OR are on a ride. And granted that's the majority of the time.
> 
> Insurance as a whole is difficult to understand (probably by choice!) so misunderstandings always happen when trying to understand them.
> When looking at Uber's policy remember that *Property Damage* coverage only covers *the other person's car*.
> It's *Collision* that covers *your own car* and that coverage is not available by Uber when you don't have a pax in the car or haven't accepted a ride.





DenverDiane said:


> Ummm wrong.
> Uber DOES cover your own car for collision (less a 1K deductible) *during* the trip and *enroute* to the pax.
> The *only* time your own car is not covered is when you have the app on and have not accepted a ride OR are on a ride. And granted that's the majority of the time.
> 
> Insurance as a whole is difficult to understand (probably by choice!) so misunderstandings always happen when trying to understand them.
> When looking at Uber's policy remember that *Property Damage* coverage only covers *the other person's car*.
> It's *Collision* that covers *your own car* and that coverage is not available by Uber when you don't have a pax in the car or haven't accepted a ride.


Diane, in my world, "en route" is part of "trip". Trips start when driver is "on the way" and end when client exits vehicle.


----------



## Tx rides

DenverDiane said:


> Ummm wrong.
> Uber DOES cover your own car for collision (less a 1K deductible) *during* the trip and *enroute* to the pax.
> The *only* time your own car is not covered is when you have the app on and have not accepted a ride OR are on a ride. And granted that's the majority of the time.
> 
> Insurance as a whole is difficult to understand (probably by choice!) so misunderstandings always happen when trying to understand them.
> When looking at Uber's policy remember that *Property Damage* coverage only covers *the other person's car*.
> It's *Collision* that covers *your own car* and that coverage is not available by Uber when you don't have a pax in the car or haven't accepted a ride.


Additionally, there is no coverage for driver injuries under any of the phases.


----------



## Tx rides

DenverDiane said:


> Again you are completely wrong - as I mentioned above there is indeed such coverage.
> 
> Looking through your recent posting history, your only purpose here appears to be to spread lies and misinformation.
> Everything you ever say regarding Uber is always outright misinfo . Perhaps you are a paid shill for cab companies or perhaps you just enjoy griefing people.
> As such you are not worth my time and I'll put you on the ignore list.
> 
> I've stated the facts and backed them up I'm sure that the vast majority of posters here can see through you.


I'm quoting directly from their policy statements. There is no medical coverage for drivers! If you have a new policy stating otherwise I will cheerfully retract my statement. I only make statements I can support with evidence.


----------



## Tx rides

DenverDiane said:


> Again you are completely wrong - as I mentioned above there is indeed such coverage.
> 
> Looking through your recent posting history, your only purpose here appears to be to spread lies and misinformation.
> Everything you ever say regarding Uber is always outright misinfo . Perhaps you are a paid shill for cab companies or perhaps you just enjoy griefing people.
> As such you are not worth my time and I'll put you on the ignore list.
> 
> I've stated the facts and backed them up I'm sure that the vast majority of posters here can see through you.


Too bad you are going to ignore me, I was looking forward to your explaining how this coverage includes bodily injury:


$50,000 of contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.* If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance this policy covers *physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip, for any reason*, up to $50,000 and with a $1,000 deductible.
I have already read several letters and emails from this company to drivers concerning healthcare costs. In each case they have been clear that they DO NOT cover medical expenses, nor do they compensate for lost earnings.

I hope you have not hit the ignore button yet. I will tell you what: you provide evidence that I am wrong, I will deactivate my uberpeople id immediately, because at that point I obviously stopped being able to comprehend legal documentation, and need to go back to school.

Until then, I will take published insurance coverage statements at their value, and will, with good intent, advise young drivers like Monica to do the same.


----------



## Tx rides

Monica rodriguez said:


> Thank you. This made things clear for me. Im one of those dumb people that know nothing about insurance. The fact that Uber advertises its insurance policy and then it would not cover us but only third parties is ridiculous since our personal policy wont either!


Monica , @Desert Driver posted a fully detailed breakdown after a lengthy discussion with an Uber policy wonk.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/restart-uber-responds-to-desert-drivers-succinct-questions.10451/


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Tx rides said:


> You're not dumb, or you wouldn't be seeking information!  Your business partner has been intentionally misleading. I know, for a fact, that they have been advised that their insurance statements are incorrect, there were many lengthy sessions in Austin, and Uber, along with insurance reps were in these talks. They continued to use the "rideshare" term, painting this image of benevolent souls just wanting to take a few drunks home to keep Austin's streets safe, which misled many of those involved in creating the regulations. I am not saying that some drivers don't just come out to take drunks home, but we all know that was not the end goal. I hope you continue to seek the info needed to protect yourself, Monica. Be safe !


Thank you, TXrides. You've been helpful.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Monica rodriguez said:


> I have questions. So Ubers policy will cover others that are involved in the accident I mean the other persons car, medical bills etc and the riders in my car? but it will not cover me and my car?


Ask your own Insurance company whether they'll accept your damages claim if Ubering (with or without a rider on board).


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Sydney Uber said:


> Ask your own Insurance company whether they'll accept your damages claim if Ubering (with or without a rider on board).


Since Im driving for uber and lyft I dont want to call and ask about my policy. (dont want to hint them)


----------



## Sydney Uber

UOTE="Monica rodriguez, post: 181239, member: 4855"]Since Im driving for uber and lyft I dont want to call and ask about my policy. (dont want to hint them)[/QUOTE]

There is never a good time to succumb to the Ostrich Syndrome.

Call them up from a phone that has no caller ID attached or someone else's phone. Tell them that you are only THINKING of driving for Uber and if they cover you. They will ask you for a rego plate and description of your car to "generate a quote"

Beware! They may be building a database of rideshare cars, so the next time you go past a Government office, just grab a plate number and car description of one of their 4yr old fleet cars. If they are hooked into the local DMV database and question you about it being a Government registered vehicle, agree that's correct. but you know its about to come "off lease" and you think you can get it ata great price.

Be thorough in your questions and have a cover story ready. Give them NOTHING that can ID you - change your surname when they ask to Lewinski.


----------



## rlb28

You can call and ask those generic questions of ur insurance company. You can also call and ask the claims dept questions as well. Nobody will push u for your name.


----------



## getFubered

UberHammer said:


> Yep... just what I suspected. The supposed Uber provided collision insurance with a $1000 deductible if the driver has personal collision insurance that denies the claim is a lie.
> 
> Uber lies. What else is new.


Hammer, I know this is an older thread but I wanted to get your take-

https://columbus.gov/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=72229

That's a link to the BS P2P license application they made us get in the fall (although it's been revised as of 2/4/15). Read the insurance section. If I'm not mistaken, doesn't it clearly state per the cities guidelines Uber must provide us with collision from the moment we turn on the app ( not liability only and not just during phase 2 and 3)? And if you agree, is it grounds to hold uber liable in the event of an accident? Let me know what you think.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Simon said:


> - Please type your reply above this line -##
> 
> Your request (17568941) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
> 
> *Bo* (Uber)
> 
> Jan 11 11:10
> 
> I will relay your suggestion to my team. Thank you.
> 
> Jan 08 11:23
> 
> It would be better for all if Uber just had a comprehensive policy. Thanks.
> 
> Sent via the Samsung GALAXY S® 5, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone
> 
> -------- Original message --------
> 
> *Bo* (Uber)
> 
> Jan 08 10:25
> 
> The insurance that we provide is only for third party liability.
> 
> So your insurance is responsible for you and your vehicle.
> 
> Jan 07 11:17
> 
> So to clarify
> 
> If I am hit while on App during a trip your insurance would not cover my vehicle damage nor my medical bills. But it will cover my passengers and damage caused by my vehicle. So as far as damage to my car or myself I'm on the hook for said liability.( FYI I have full coverage on my car plus health insurance through my full time job.)
> 
> You do realize that no personal insurance coverage would pay a claim. They would most likely drop the coverage.
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Sent via the Samsung GALAXY S® 5, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone
> 
> -------- Original message --------
> 
> *Bo* (Uber)
> 
> Jan 07 10:07
> 
> Hi
> 
> For more information on how insurance works, please read below. Let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> On top of your personal insurance policy, all partners using uberX in CT are backed by our corporate insurance policy, up to $1 million/incident. This covers uberX drivers' liability while they are providing transportation requested through the Uber app. You can read more about our insurance coverage and find a link to our policy here:http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsuranceNJRINC
> 
> The corporate insurance policy would apply to cover your liability only -- in other words, damages/injuries to other people and other people's cars, not your own -- in the event of an accident, if your personal insurance did not apply. It would cover damages to others' cars caused by your liability, but not to your own car. We recommend that you find a personal collision policy that will apply.
> 
> Only personal (not commercial) insurance is required. We hope this helps to clarify.
> 
> Jan 06 13:07
> 
> Thanks Rajan
> 
> *Rajan at uber* (Uber)
> 
> Jan 06 13:06
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for writing in. In the event of an accident please write in to let us know so that we can follow up appropriately.
> 
> I'm escalating this email to a manager so we can help you as soon as possible. Please keep an eye out for a response!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Rajan
> 
> *Uber Support*
> 
> uber.com  | facebook.com/uber | @uber
> 
> Jan 06 12:57
> 
> Thanks for the response however is James River the primary while on a trip?
> 
> Please email me the driver procedure should an accident occurs.
> 
> *Rajan at uber* (Uber)
> 
> Jan 06 12:55
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for writing in! You can learn more about Rasier's ridesharing insurance policyhere.
> 
> Though the Rasier policy will act as primary insurance while you are using the Uber app, remember that all Uber partners must also have personal auto insurance.
> 
> Let me know if I can help with anything else.
> 
> Rajan
> 
> *Uber Support*
> 
> uber.com  | facebook.com/uber | @uber
> 
> Jan 06 12:39
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am confused on how the insurance you provide works.
> 
> If I am in an accident while on a trip I am under the assumption that your insurance will cover with a $1000 deductible. (I do carry equivalent full coverage insurance on my vehicle) . My assumption on the procedure is to contact uber first get a claim number then proceed with the claim.
> 
> Please clarify thanks.
> 
> Sent via the Samsung GALAXY S® 5, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone
> 
> This email is a service from Uber.
> Message-Id:032G2X8E_54b2caac847a3_19363fa8ecccd3f853205b_sprutTicket-Id:17568941


^^^
I see absolutely no reason why Uber can't have some kind of a "group" plan as I had with Prime Time Shuttle when I was an owner/operator. 
It only cost me $1,000.00 per year and having it was a condition of being an owner/operator. 
I remember when I was driving my van, I knocked the rear view mirror off of a Santa Monica bus. 
I still don't know how it happened because there wasn't a single scratch on my van. 
Long story short.... the insurance paid off in about a week to have the mirror replaced and some paint that chipped off of the mounting points of the outside mirror. 
I didn't get an increase.

If Uber wanted to go the extra mile (pun intended) for it's drivers, they could do so in an instant. 
I still have a copy of that policy stashed away someplace.


----------



## Simon

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I see absolutely no reason why Uber can't have some kind of a "group" plan as I had with Prime Time Shuttle when I was an owner/operator.
> It only cost me $1,000.00 per year and having it was a condition of being an owner/operator.
> I remember when I was driving my van, I knocked the rear view mirror off of a Santa Monica bus.
> I still don't know how it happened because there wasn't a single scratch on my van.
> Long story short.... the insurance paid off in about a week to have the mirror replaced and some paint that chipped off of the mounting points of the outside mirror.
> I didn't get an increase.
> 
> If Uber wanted to go the extra mile (pun intended) for it's drivers, they could do so in an instant.
> I still have a copy of that policy stashed away someplace.


Well there is no reason why a bunch of us can group together and get onto a group policy like that.


----------



## UberHammer

getFubered said:


> Hammer, I know this is an older thread but I wanted to get your take-
> 
> https://columbus.gov/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=72229
> 
> That's a link to the BS P2P license application they made us get in the fall (although it's been revised as of 2/4/15). Read the insurance section. If I'm not mistaken, doesn't it clearly state per the cities guidelines Uber must provide us with collision from the moment we turn on the app ( not liability only and not just during phase 2 and 3)? And if you agree, is it grounds to hold uber liable in the event of an accident? Let me know what you think.


Just because it's law doesn't mean Uber is following it. Uber is breaking laws all over the country... and the world. It's what they do. It's a specific part of their business model. They call it being "disruptive". Silicon Valley investors love to invest in companies that are "disruptive". It's a culture thing out there. This puts drivers at HUGE risk. Combine that with the fact that it's also part of Uber's business model to hold drivers in contempt, not only are drivers out breaking laws to drive for Uber, the drivers need laws to protect themselves from Uber. It's the very definition of irony.


----------



## hanging in there

I couldn't agree with you more. You are my hero of "sanity" on this forum.


Tx rides said:


> The "trolling" phase can often be the riskiest for cab service, which Uber is, especially during peak events, bar closings, etc. This is when drunks walk in front of vehicles, or are driving on the same streets; drivers are distracted seeking safe parking, or monitoring phone apps/gps, etc. This is also a stressful period for new drivers, especially when a company like Uber does not require geographical knowledge of the areas, and insurance companies have long been aware of these risks, which existed long before Uber showed up.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Simon said:


> Well there is no reason why a bunch of us can group together and get onto a group policy like that.


^^^
If it could be done, I'd like to know how. 
That would be very cool if a bunch of Uber drivers could band together with an insurance company to get a group policy. 
It would solve a lot of issues and probably make drivers sleep better at night.


----------



## Ziggy

USAA just announced (yesterday) that they will offer "gap" (Uber/Lyft) insurance in Texas in May. Great news for those of us who are vets. I'll be switching from Geico to USAA insurance real soon. *sorry, I don't have news for non-vets ... but I'll keep my ears open.


----------



## 49matrix

JeffB said:


> Thanks for the info, Ziggy, and since I'm a vet this really is good news. Since there is a possibility that Geico might cancel me any day now I will be calling USAA immediately, even if I can't get the gap/hybrid policy until May. Great news, indeed. Thanks.
> 
> It would seem that this simple news would be the most important one on this forum. The "dirty little secret" of the entire rideshare concept has been that the drivers have been taking an incredible risk when they decide to do this. I'm not taking that risk anymore. When I have proper insurance that is affordable, only then will I turn the driver app on again.


Geico does have a rideshare policy but they have only rolled it out in Virginia. It may be another six months before they add more states.


----------



## Tx rides

JeffB said:


> Thanks for the info, Ziggy, and since I'm a vet this really is good news. Since there is a possibility that Geico might cancel me any day now I will be calling USAA immediately, even if I can't get the gap/hybrid policy until May. Great news, indeed. Thanks.
> 
> It would seem that this simple news would be the most important one on this forum. The "dirty little secret" of the entire rideshare concept has been that the drivers have been taking an incredible risk when they decide to do this. I'm not taking that risk anymore. When I have proper insurance that is affordable, only then will I turn the driver app on again.


Another thing really part time drivers should consider : once you go legit, and have this gap coverage, you will be on record as a TNC driver. If you decide it isn't wort the hassle, what will happen to your personal coverage? Will they make you go through hoops to prove you are no longer driving? What will those hoops be? Are they rings of fire?  will they increase rates "just in case"? Good questions to ask of these new gap providers.


----------



## 49matrix

Sydney Uber said:


> Ask your own Insurance company whether they'll accept your damages claim if Ubering (with or without a rider on board).


Bad advice! You will be admitting to fraudulently using a personal policy for commercial purposes and if you are lucky they will warn you and request proof that you have cut all ties with Uber/Lyft. If you are not so lucky they will cancel your insurance and post your name on a national insurance register as having perpetrated a fraud and you will become uninsurable.


----------



## Tx rides

49matrix said:


> Bad advice! You will be admitting to fraudulently using a personal policy for commercial purposes and if you are lucky they will warn you and request proof that you have cut all ties with Uber/Lyft. If you are not so lucky they will cancel your insurance and post your name on a national insurance register as having perpetrated a fraud and you will become uninsurable.


You're not fraudulently using it, if you have not even signed on. That is the smart thing to do, ask FIRST, more importantly, just read your policy. I am pretty certain the commercial exclusion existS in nearly every policy out there.


----------



## Ziggy

Tx rides said:


> Another thing really part time drivers should consider : once you go legit, and have this gap coverage, you will be on record as a TNC driver. If you decide it isn't wort the hassle, what will happen to your personal coverage? Will they make you go through hoops to prove you are no longer driving? What will those hoops be? Are they rings of fire?  will they increase rates "just in case"? Good questions to ask of these new gap providers.


According to USAA "gap" insurance is only going to run an extra $6-$8/mo ... I'm not concerned about donating that to USAA after I quit driving Uber ... since USAA gives so many vets a wide variety of financial services that they may not otherwise get; $8/mo is certainly not going to break my bank.


----------



## 49matrix

Tx rides said:


> You're not fraudulently using it, if you have not even signed on. That is the smart thing to do, ask FIRST, more importantly, just read your policy. I am pretty certain the commercial exclusion existS in nearly every policy out there.


You may well be right but you're only "pretty certain", did you look? However, consider the situation where you are 'on line' and trolling for a rider when you become incapacitated in an accident and the scene investigators find your iphone, or whatever you are using, this will become part of the accident report and find it's way to your insurers. You will not be covered, open to a personal legal action, dropped from coverage and that's just the start. Uber will not be of any help. I have looked at the small print of my personal policy and it EXCLUDES commercial use for the transportation of persons for financial reward.


----------



## 49matrix

This is a copy of an email I sent to Uber Support today. 2/27. I'll post any reply I get.

You have indicated in your training/information posts that while your $1 million policy covers the period in which you are driving to pick up a pax and the time they are in your vehicle, or the ride is closed. You also state that the drivers personal policy covers you outside of this period. This is false.

Having had a long conversation with an insurance broker, it has been explained to me that being on the road with the Uber ap on and waiting for a rider signal requires commercial insurance. Driving commercially on a personal insurance policy is FRAUD. Should your insurer discover you are driving for Uber they will very likely cancel your insurance and post your name on a national network making you uninsurable.

This is becoming a very big issue with Uber drivers and their insurers. There have to be thousands of drivers out there blissfully ignorant of how close they are skating to breaking the law.

There are companies out there that will provide commercial insurance for Uber drivers but they are few and far between and when you find them the premiums are high enough to preclude any possibility of making a profit as an independent contractor.

It occurs to me that with Uber's clout you could find an insurance company willing to provide commercial insurance at an affordable rate and pass that to all of your drivers. It will not cost you anything but some time, show yourselves as caring for your partners and making everything legal.

Having already read several press articles regarding this insurance problem, I do not think it is going to be too long before it becomes headline news.


----------



## 49matrix

Bart McCoy said:


> why people keep changing things
> Uber will cover you if you pay the $1,000 and u have full coverage personally
> lets cut these nonsense posts out
> 
> plus forget all about Uber insurance
> hybrid insurance is spreading very rapidly
> get one of those and you dont have to make sob story insurance posts anymore, it getting old. we already know about the current insurance gaps


I find your cavalier attitude disturbing! If you still have an outstanding loan on your vehicle the loan company will require the full state minimum insurance IE comprehensive. If that insurer discovers you are using your personal insurance for commercial use, regardless of what Uber covers and when you are covered by them, you will probably be dropped from your policy and may find it hard to get re insured. I have read the fine print on my policy and commercial use of my vehicle is not covered.
Hybrid policies are not spreading rapidly, though with all those illegal Uber drivers out there, they should. Geico presently offers ride share insurance in VA but having talked to them they are taking a wait and see position and it will be a minimum of 6 months before they start offering in other states.


----------



## Tx rides

49matrix said:


> You may well be right but you're only "pretty certain", did you look? However, consider the situation where you are 'on line' and trolling for a rider when you become incapacitated in an accident and the scene investigators find your iphone, or whatever you are using, this will become part of the accident report and find it's way to your insurers. You will not be covered, open to a personal legal action, dropped from coverage and that's just the start. Uber will not be of any help. I have looked at the small print of my personal policy and it EXCLUDES commercial use for the transportation of persons for financial reward.


Every major insurer I'm familiar with had a commercial exclusion , that's why I said I'm fairly certain. I have been advising aspiring drivers to either obtain commercial coverage or get official verification of coverage from their existing policy, or find a different source of income, for the very reason you just provided. My point to you was it is NOT bad advice to ask before signing in, but technically, you should not have to ask, because the answer is probably in your policy.


----------



## 49matrix

Tx rides said:


> Some more plain English for those who have doubts: http://rafraser.com/lyft-uber-ridesharing-insurance-fraud


This is a great article and should be mandatory reading for all drivers in addition to being supplied by Uber to all drivers before they start their contracts. Thank you for your service!


----------



## 49matrix

Tx rides said:


> Every major insurer I'm familiar with had a commercial exclusion , that's why I said I'm fairly certain. I have been advising aspiring drivers to either obtain commercial coverage or get official verification of coverage from their existing policy, or find a different source of income, for the very reason you just provided. My point to you was it is NOT bad advice to ask before signing in, but technically, you should not have to ask, because the answer is probably in your policy.


Yes, indeed! Ask before you start driving, as many of us didn't, we were in ostrich mode and there are thousands out there with their heads still in the sand. Commercial insurance is expensive and rare for Uber's business, it also pretty much precludes you from making a profit. Going looking for alternative employment is probably your only option now.


----------



## Bart McCoy

49matrix said:


> I find your cavalier attitude disturbing! If you still have an outstanding loan on your vehicle the loan company will require the full state minimum insurance IE comprehensive. If that insurer discovers you are using your personal insurance for commercial use, regardless of what Uber covers and when you are covered by them, you will probably be dropped from your policy and may find it hard to get re insured. I have read the fine print on my policy and commercial use of my vehicle is not covered.
> Hybrid policies are not spreading rapidly, though with all those illegal Uber drivers out there, they should. Geico presently offers ride share insurance in VA but having talked to them they are taking a wait and see position and it will be a minimum of 6 months before they start offering in other states.


so let me get this straight, I say folks are telling us what we already know, and then you reply.......telling us AGAIN, what we already know about insurance? smh

Hybrid insurance IS spreading
First hybrid was unheard of
Then Eerie set the bar
and there were other companies way before Geico got into the game,who starts maryland next week
AND these hybrid policies have shown to only cost slightly more than personal insurance, and MUCH less than full blown commercial insurance
It seems your only purpose is to scare people, but we've seen it before, everyday practically
But at least let folks know that Hybrid is a TRUE reality
To say hybrid insurance is as far away as fully driverless cars is simply spreading pure panic to current Uber drivers


----------



## Tx rides

49matrix said:


> Yes, indeed! Ask before you start driving, as many of us didn't, we were in ostrich mode and there are thousands out there with their heads still in the sand. Commercial insurance is expensive and rare for Uber's business, it also pretty much precludes you from making a profit. Going looking for alternative employment is probably your only option now.


Beating a dead and invisible horse ... But... Why should commercial coverage be different for an Uber driver as opposed to the thousands of small operators out there who start a cab/car service? That was the second step of our startup(and overlapped with first step of buying the first towncar) for the life of me I don't know why so many Uber drivers believe they should be considered any differently. Some try to argue it is because they do it part time. So? Most small operators start part time as well. SMH


----------



## Tx rides

Bart McCoy said:


> so let me get this straight, I say folks are telling us what we already know, and then you reply.......telling us AGAIN, what we already know about insurance? smh
> 
> Hybrid insurance IS spreading
> First hybrid was unheard of
> Then Eerie set the bar
> and there were other companies way before Geico got into the game,who starts maryland next week
> AND these hybrid have shown to only cost slight more than personal insurance, and MUCH less than full blown insurance
> If you only purpose is to scare people we've seen it before, everyday practically
> But at least let folks know that Hybrid is a TRUE reality


But those without it keep driving, that would be the target audience for the warnings.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Tx rides said:


> Beating a dead and invisible horse ... But... Why should commercial coverage be different for an Uber driver as opposed to the thousands of small operators out there who start a cab/car service? That was the second step of our startup(and overlapped with first step of buying the first towncar) for the life of me I don't know why so many Uber drivers believe they should be considered any differently. Some try to argue it is because they do it part time. So? Most small operators start part time as well. SMH


you have a very valid point


----------



## UberGirlPBC

DenverDiane said:


> Uber does *not provide a collision insurance *for the driver''s car *for the period when you are not matched with a driver *but *DO* have your Uber driver app on. During that time 90% of Uber drivers will be denied coverage from their own insurance as well due to the commercial activities exclusion.
> My last post did not make that clear - my apologies for that.
> 
> Since 50-75% of our time is spent NOT driving but waiting for rides with the app on then for _that majority of the time we do not have collision coverage._
> 
> This is spelled out quite clearly by a recent Forbes article :
> "_And none of them offers collision insurance for the time when a driver has the app on but hasn't accepted a ride request yet - the pesky "gap." If drivers get in an accident during that period, their personal insurer could easily deny the claim if they consider it commercial activity, and the driver would be stuck paying for car repairs_."
> 
> (I'm too new to the forum to make links but if you google the above words you can easily find the article)


I'm in South FL, how do you get this collision gap coverage?


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberGirlPBC said:


> I'm in South FL, how do you get this collision gap coverage?


Easy, you don't work for Uber when no pax is in the car and you have the app on....


----------



## UberGirlPBC

Okay I'm not wording it correctly how do You get coverage thats doesn't get you dropped by your personal auto insurance carrier?


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberGirlPBC said:


> Okay I'm not wording it correctly how do You get coverage thats doesn't get you dropped by your personal auto insurance carrier?


You get either $5000/year commercial insurance or hybrid policy when available in your area


----------



## stuber

Bart McCoy said:


> if you dont understand you ask, not post wrong info, just to confused other who already know the deal
> nothing wrong with knowing the truth, just dont post wrong info
> i already said it common knowledge about the insurance gap


Huh? What saying you are trying? Tails I can't make heads easily of!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy

stuber said:


> Huh? What saying you are trying? Tails I can't make heads easily of!!!


do not post incorrect info misleading drivers
comprende?


----------



## Ziggy

Tx rides said:


> Every major insurer I'm familiar with had a commercial exclusion , that's why I said I'm fairly certain. I have been advising aspiring drivers to either obtain commercial coverage ...


OOC what carrier do you get your commercial insurance from in Texas? Granted USAA announced that they will have hybrid insurance for Texas in May; but I'm definitely keen to have commercial coverage now.


----------



## Tx rides

Ziggy said:


> OOC what carrier do you get your commercial insurance from in Texas? Granted USAA announced that they will have hybrid insurance for Texas in May; but I'm definitely keen to have commercial coverage now.


Vaught (Mary) Insurance out of Houston. Carrier is Southern Mutual


----------



## UberPops

I'm new (authorized yesterday) and reluctant to start driving until I get this insurance and TNC license squared away. Can anyone give me any help on what they went through to get both done.

I didn't know about the TNC license until after I was set up. Uber tells me to g to the Houston office at 300 N Elizabeth st. Only one problem. There is no 300 N Elizabeth in Houston that I know of. (Hope the Uber GPS works better than this). Does anyone know the address for the Houston office.


----------



## 49matrix

Fuzzyelvis said:


> just out of curiosity if I had an accident while I'm driving around with the app on but no passenger unless I'm unconscious or incapacitated why would I not immediately turn it off and never mention it


That is what Uber bases their statement "You only need personal insurance". They assume, like them, we are a bunch of deceiving scumbags and if the Uber driver is compus mentis then, yes, he will yank his phone into the glove compartment (hoping that he goes off line first) and just act dumb. As someone mentioned Gypsy Cabs have been doing much the same thing for years. What really gets you into deep shit is when you have a pax, an accident and pass out, the accident investigation will turn up your personal policy information and when you report the claim to your policy holder (not Uber) they will be in possession of the accident report, deny your claim and, as has been said 1000 times, probably lose your coverage. You will have a medical bill and car repairs to pay out of pocket. Do we all have that available cash? Of course not, that's why we're driving for Uber!


----------



## 49matrix

UberPops said:


> I'm new (authorized yesterday) and reluctant to start driving until I get this insurance and TNC license squared away. Can anyone give me any help on what they went through to get both done.
> 
> I didn't know about the TNC license until after I was set up. Uber tells me to g to the Houston office at 300 N Elizabeth st. Only one problem. There is no 300 N Elizabeth in Houston that I know of. (Hope the Uber GPS works better than this). Does anyone know the address for the Houston office.


Don't get too excited about the Uber GPS. My first phone was embarrassingly inaccurate, I swapped it for a new one and the Uber tech rep told me they were a POS product and the Navigation is an AP and nothing to with the phone. Having just acquired a Galaxy 4G LTE I am now using it with Google maps as the navigator, much better but it too has it's wrinkles but they are easy to get used to. Uber runs in the background so I can email, play games, watch Netflix etc while waiting for the Ping that will interupt anything you happen to be running. If you are doing this full time you may want to see if you can afford commercial insurance, having only personal has many pitfalls that could get you into a lot of trouble. I have only been doing it part time and probably will quit shortly as the risks are too great and I have lost complete faith in Uber as a company. Good luck though, I hope it works for you.


----------



## UberMIMI

where do i get a insurance card from Uber?


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberMIMI said:


> where do i get a insurance card from Uber?


no real card, but you can print out the certificate thing

you should see a link to it in your waybill


----------



## UberMIMI

what is the certificate link?


----------



## UberPops

I was authorized to drive Thursday of last week. Asked to be deactivated as a driver today. Reason... Insurance

The policy Uber provides is great for everyone but you. If you don't let your insurance carrier know your car was being used for ride share you may get lucky. If they find out, your policy will be cancelled and you'll be placed in a high risk, high cost pool. 

Not worth it for me.


----------



## Ziggy

Tx rides said:


> Vaught (Mary) Insurance out of Houston. Carrier is Southern Mutual


Would a $500K Commercial Policy suffice? as the $1M policy is a bit too steep for my wallet at the moment


----------



## Yankee

Tx rides said:


> Some more plain English for those who have doubts: http://rafraser.com/lyft-uber-ridesharing-insurance-fraud


OK, this is scary.


----------



## CapeCodDriver

This has been an extremely enlightening thread. Scary is right! I'd been on the fence for a while, but I think I'll be calling it quits until USAA rolls out their product to MA.


----------

